# Well hello there..



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey guys..I'm back...

I've been busy for a few months. College work, other hobbies, family issues, ect have stopped me from enjoying the awesomeness that is slingshots.

It was raining yesterday and I had just finished my homework for the day. It was getting dark but I noticed the Wrench Hrawk sent me hanging on my wall. I dug around in my slingshot drawer and found some steel balls, 3/8" and painted bright green. I decided to look out in my tool shed for my catchbox and it was still in there, moldy T-shirt hanging inside of it of course 

So I walked back 10m and decided to let one fly at the quarter hanging in the middle. And BOOM! Just like that, I'm back. I took it back to 15m and once again BOOM (well it didnt' hit the quarter but it was pretty close!)

So I've decided I'm going to work some shooting into my schedule again. I hope you all will have me back.

Keep calm and sling on!

-Ben


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

glad your back


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice dog! Glad that you have returned! -- Tex


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey! there you are. Welcome back.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks guys!

It appears you have all smoked me in the shooting competitions while I've been gone...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome back! All work and no play .......


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome back :wave:


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! err I mean welcome back?

LGD


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Aww, Geo! Do you not remember me


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad to have ya back!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm not sure how to respond to that but nice to see ya dude.


----------

